# Hi, noone has mentioned exteme soreness in the stomach area that makes talking hurt.



## 17239 (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi. noone has said anything about their stomach hurting so bad that talking is painful. i have to stop talking because it hurts too much. i have been diagnosed with hiatal hernia and gastritis. this has been going on for several months, i am sure it has been medication induced, i had a couple of stents put in and i was put onseveral meds all with stomach ache as a side effect. this has all been so traumatic,before last fall I was healthy,fit and on no medications then bamm . can anyone out there tell me if they have had trouble talking, ? thanks


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Is this a vascular failure you are suffering from? What other health problems developed? What meds? Age?Mark


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi Shanley, I am sorry you are suffering so much. I have never heard of anyone that is in such severe pain. Give us a little more specifics about yourself and your health and we will try to answer your questions and help you. There are many helpful and caring people on this board who have been through a lot. Have your seen a GI dotor or just a regular MD?What are the stents put in for? Let us know so we can help. Take care


----------



## 17239 (Aug 4, 2005)

hi linda, thanks for the interest. i am 58 years old and been totally healthy except for high cholesteral, must be heredity because i have none of the earmarks for high cholesteral. i was concerned and requested a angioplasty, to everyones surprise they found a blockage of 80% in a primary artery, so they put in two stents next to each other in a curved artery, wll then i was put on plavix, lisinopril metropolol,aspirin, a statin. well that was late in oct 2004 and i couldn't wait to get off anything i could because almost immediately i was have aches in my stomach that made it hurt if i talked much. a raw feeling of soreness, well noone was concerned so i just bibed my time for 6 months waiting for my time on plavix to end, well the aches continue today even though i am off everthing exceptlisinopril and 81 mg aspirin,i have also had the endoscopy done, they found a hernia and gastrits and i am presently using 20 mg of prilosec. it has helped but if i still hert. and really bad if i do not get enogh sleep. sorry that took so long. today i decided to go off the aspirin, that is the only possibility now of what might be agravting me. i will try vit e instead. thanks, maybe this is why noone else is experiencing this they are not on aspirin


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I don't know if you prefer alternatives or ot; but my reply in this thread might be interesting for you.http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/72310261/m/519100661I was convinced to try this by someone I knew who had his bypass surgery cancelled after taking the Provex for about 6 months. It has turned out to be the smartest choice I have made.Markmsprague2002###yahoo.ca


----------

